# Ovulation pain only ever on one side?



## Bluebell44

Hi everyone, 

Just having my first lot of tests before consultation in October. My uterus and ovaries are fine but I have one blocked tube that's all I know so far. I am charting so more aware of what's going on these days. I have realised I only ever have ovulation pains or any period pains on my left side. The side that's blocked. Do you think this means I only ovulate on my left and as the tube is blocked this is why I'm not getting pregnant  Is it normal to just have the pain on one side always? Does anyone else have this? Do you think I need to call and tell the fertility unit before my first consultation as it might be important?


----------



## Tommi

Hi Bluebell  

I also only ever have pain on one side (the right) and I wondered if I even had an ovary on the left! Then when I had a scan in April they found a cyst on the right and couldn't locate the left ovary which really freaked me out! But at the laparoscopy they had a good look at everything and the left ovary was there, just quietly doing its thing and not making the song and dance that the right ovary makes. The consultant told me that it is normal to just have sensation on one side. I asked some of the women in my family and they were all the same - only ever felt the right side and not the left. 

I would mention it to your consultant but as far as I know it is fairly normal to experience pain just on one side. 

Good luck!  

T x


----------



## Bluebell44

Thank you so much for the quick reply Tommi. That's put my mind at ease I'll wait until I go in October and mention it then. Good luck to you xxx x


----------



## Faithope

Hiya *Bluebell* I only ovulate from my left-I have right side pain maybe twice a year. When I went throguh ICSI a couple of weeks ago only my left side stimmed enough to get eggs from. My right had some pain but when it came to EC it had stopped. I am going to question this when I have my followup appointment.

Good luck xx


----------



## Bluebell44

Thanks ladies.... Really appreciate your advice. Good luck


----------

